# My first Benedicta eggs! Now I have a question!



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay!! I'm so happy! They've been in and out of their film canisters that I have water in, scoping out places to put their tadpoles I assume! So I started snooping around the tank and I found 7 beautiful perfect little eggs! Now my question is, should I leave them on this potentially dirty leaf? Or should I move them to a Petri dish? And if I should move them... How?? Bc I've tried to move my cobalt eggs, trying to practice for when my Benedictas laid and it didn't turn out so pretty. What do you think?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

If you leave them the frogs will do the work for u just make sure u have 7 bodies of water for 7 tads. The only down side to letting them take care of there young is it will slow down breeding. If you do want to move them use a turkey baster, just make sure it already has some water in it. If its dry it wont work as well. Good luck and congrats.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! I usually find some thin, flat, hard plastic that is from a packaged product of some sort that I'm throwing away. I cut two pieces and lay them flat against the surface of the leaf, on both sides of the egg mass, and use them as converging spatulas to scrape-off the eggs, meeting in the middle.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you so much for the advice guys! I will try scraping them up the way you suggested and if that starts to go bad I'll try the turkey baster! I was shocked when I counted 7 eggs! They couldn't have laid them all at the same time could they? I thought I'd only get 2-4 eggs at a time! I'll probably let them take care of their next clutch, it'd be fun to watch! But Ive been waiting forever to raise some of these guys! So I'm calling dibs on this clutch  hopefully they don't mold over or anything!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do you want to remove them from the leaf? What are your concerns? I personally would not use a trukey baster to move eggs, but that's just me.
Why wouldn't you just set the leaf on a petri dish, add a little water and cover lightly?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree, just remove the leaf and place it on a petri dish in a plastic container with a few holes poked. you could even have a wet paper towel placed underneath the petri dish for added moisture. 



Reef_Haven said:


> Why do you want to remove them from the leaf? What are your concerns? I personally would not use a trukey baster to move eggs, but that's just me. Why wouldn't you just set the leaf on a petri dish, add a little water and cover lightly?


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!! My benedictas also had there first clutch for me last night 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well my cobalts were laying on some leaves bc I didn't put a Petri dish under the hut, just forgot to, and it molded over. I'm just worried about the debri and filth that could contaminate them. I mean, I know plenty of people just leave them in the Viv, or leave them on the leaves, I'm just being overly cautious bc it's the first clutch. I did get them moved very easily with the plastic idea, no harm done!








Is this too much water? Keep in mind there's a wet paper towel underneath. This is how I do it with my cobalts, just didn't know how much moisture these guys like.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

dont worry about the debri, good eggs will stay good. debri wont make them go bad. you have to remember they breed in the wild with dirt everywhere. as far as the care of the eggs, its the same care as the cobalts, just smaller eggs. the mositure looks fine.  good luck


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats on the Benedicta eggs! In my opinion, they are one of the coolest thumbs out there.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

oh and by the way im jealous ... i cant wait til i get some bennies.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> oh and by the way im jealous ... i cant wait til i get some bennies.


I hear ya on that one haha, conrats on your benny eggs .
Buddy


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is awesome. Congrats. I'm getting a pair of benedictas in two weeks. Super hyped.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

There's development in all 7 eggs! Yay!!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Still doing great!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

They look great!!! Congratulations


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats just awesome! thank you for the update


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

10 days later & I found 5 more eggs!!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations Thats awesome!!! I just found three more myself


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

limike said:


> Congratulations Thats awesome!!! I just found three more myself


Yay!! Congratulations to you too!


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Very awesome. Benedicta are definitely on my list of frogs to get


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any updates with pics?????


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Unfortunately not so good.








4 are still alive but I'm assuming only the middle one will make it due to the swelling in the others. 
I've ordered vitamin A as I've done some research and this seems to be linked with vitamin A deficiency. 
The other 5 eggs are doing well so far.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is interesting. Since I figured the swollen ones wouldn't make it I did a little test. I took one out of its egg and put it in a tadpole cup. The swelling hasn't gone down but upon picking up the cup which caused a little movement 4 hours later the "now tadpole I guess" was swimming all around the cup! I don't have my hopes up that the swelling will go down and all will be fine, but at least it's a shot!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for the update, im pulling you.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! I'll update as soon as there's any change! ie: if the swelling goes down, it starts to eat, or if it dies. If i can just get it to eat, the diet i have for it is great. My fingers are double crossed! But hopes are not high.

[Edit]- Although he is swimming quite vigorously when the cup is touched!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd update since its been a few days. The one I hatched out is still alive. Looked to be nibbling on a pellet too. But swelling has not gone down.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

did the 1 tadpole that looked fine make it? or is that the tadpole you removed from the egg?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> did the 1 tadpole that looked fine make it? or is that the tadpole you removed from the egg?


The tadpole that looked fine is doing great! It hatched out on its own this morning! The one I removed from the egg was one of the swollen ones. All the other swollen ones have died in the egg. Still can't believe this guys holding on. I wish there was something I could do for it besides just wait and see.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

post a pic of the swollen tad if you can, thanks



Whitneyd88 said:


> The tadpole that looked fine is doing great! It hatched out on its own this morning! The one I removed from the egg was one of the swollen ones. All the other swollen ones have died in the egg. Still can't believe this guys holding on. I wish there was something I could do for it besides just wait and see.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> post a pic of the swollen tad if you can, thanks


























He's still swimming around a bunch though.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought some benedicta tads months ago, much older than this. One bloated up like a balloon 1/2 way through, I thought he was a gonner for sure. He morphed out about 10-12 days ago just fine. I did lose one though. That one had a belly in his abdomena and was floating upside down, couldnt eat. I "think" this bloatign liek this has somethign to do with osmotic pressure, but I'm not sure. Are you using RO water, or tap?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

maybe someone can shed light as to what is going on. i hope the tad pulls through. i did notice the tads start out a real light color and as they age the darken up.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> I bought some benedicta tads months ago, much older than this. One bloated up like a balloon 1/2 way through, I thought he was a gonner for sure. He morphed out about 10-12 days ago just fine. I did lose one though. That one had a belly in his abdomena and was floating upside down, couldnt eat. I "think" this bloatign liek this has somethign to do with osmotic pressure, but I'm not sure. Are you using RO water, or tap?


I'm using RO water with Indian almond leaves


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And did you use RO water on the eggs while they were developing? If not, going from a hard tap water while the eggs are developing to RO water when they hatch can cause osmotic differences which might explain the bloating. Bacterial infection is also a possibility.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

We used to see this type bloating back in the early 80's when we were trying to get several species of dart frog established in this fledgling, specialized hobby. It was narrowed down by Dr. Dale Bertram to be the use of distilled water. Once this was discontinued and the start of 'tadpole tea' used with Eastern oak leaves boiled in rain water, the morph rate tripled almost instantly. My guess would be the water as well. 

Big congrats on you Benedicta eggs!! Or is it Eggs Benedicta.. Hey, didn't you just get these? 
lol.. sorry, it's late for me! 

Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I use bottled spring water for all our tads that we rear ourselves. And occassionally I get a bloated tad. everytime until recently they have morphed without issues but this last one bit the bullet on us. I really want to figure out what I can do to stop it from happening. we have used just straight water.. than water with java moss.. and than just water with a piece of almond leaf in the jar. No real differences in growth habits we've seen. Just throw jars together based on whats avail at the time so its always a mix. I have also been using a bit less of the leaves.. I hate how brown the water gets so quick.. I know its good for them, but atleast when I make tea I can moderate how much goes in. maybe im wrong who knows lol


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! I used RO on the eggs too! And it's funny bc the only one that didn't swell was the one smack in the middle that wasn't touching the water! I'll get some spring water on my way home from work today! Only question now is, since I'm in FL most of the spring water has a pH between 7.7-8.0 is that going to be a problem? I tried to look into the pH question a while back but found no forthcoming answer. I know natural rain water has a much lower pH though and I thought the almond leaves help to lower the pH too, or am I wrong? 
I found another batch of 4 eggs in the tank so they'll be my test subjects for the spring water!
And swollen guy maybe I'll call him jelly belly, cause he's still kickin!  
I do though still have vitamin A on the way!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I wasnt saying RO water is bad. I use RO myself. Its the change from one water (with a certain total dissolved solids amount) to another that can cause this. I use oak leaves in all my water. Indian almond would be better, but expensicve


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here is a good link Frog Forum - Raising Thumbnail Dartfrog Tadpoles (Ranitomeya) see if this helps


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Peter Keane said:


> We used to see this type bloating back in the early 80's when we were trying to get several species of dart frog established in this fledgling, specialized hobby. It was narrowed down by Dr. Dale Bertram to be the use of distilled water. Once this was discontinued and the start of 'tadpole tea' used with Eastern oak leaves boiled in rain water, the morph rate tripled almost instantly. My guess would be the water as well.
> 
> Big congrats on you Benedicta eggs!! Or is it Eggs Benedicta.. Hey, didn't you just get these?
> lol.. sorry, it's late for me!
> ...



Hey thanks for the info! Do you know if spring water with a slightly higher pH is ok to use in place of rain water? 
Haha eggs benedicta... I actually got them at 6 months of age in like Sept I think it was, or maybe August. So I've had them for a little while! They have been courting for a while but it wasnt until I put film canisters half filled with water in there that they started to finally lay in the leaf litter. (I dont have any broms in there for them) They like to try to take flight and jump for the door when I put my hands in there, I was worried having broms in there would be more difficult to work with taking the eggs out than just going through the leaf litter.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

did the link i posted help? any updates? thanks


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> did the link i posted help? any updates? thanks


My little bubbly guy is still alive! And the other eggs that were swollen I went ahead and hatched them out too and so far they're all still alive. I ended up getting RO Right. So hopefully that helps! I also got my Vitamin A in for the parents. My new clutch of 4 eggs are all developing normally so far, but they aren't far along yet, I have left them on the leaf and have them in a moistened container but I have no water touching the edges of the eggs to see if by chance not putting RO water around them makes a difference


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

did you find the link i posted at the bottom of page 4 useful?



Whitneyd88 said:


> My little bubbly guy is still alive! And the other eggs that were swollen I went ahead and hatched them out too and so far they're all still alive. I ended up getting RO Right. So hopefully that helps! I also got my Vitamin A in for the parents. My new clutch of 4 eggs are all developing normally so far, but they aren't far along yet, I have left them on the leaf and have them in a moistened container but I have no water touching the edges of the eggs to see if by chance not putting RO water around them makes a difference


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> did you find the link i posted at the bottom of page 4 useful?


I appreciate the link, and it has some useful information but I can't say I agree with using distilled water


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I've questioned the use of distilled water before. Ed led me straight.

I don't believe distilled or RO is an issue. Much more likely the pre-kidney is not developing correctly. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/82055-whats-wrong-these-tads-eggs.html#post726511

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/91092-puffy-legged-tad-2.html#post806044

The previously attached article by John Clare really gives support that distilled water is not an issue. John is considered on expert on Ranitomeya.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is quite interesting! The 4 eggs that I left on the leaf and didnt let any RO water touch them are all developing normally so far! All of my other eggs that I removed from the leaf and put RO water just touching the edges all had very bubbled bodies at the same stage of development. So my fingers are crossed! 

Also Jelly Bean is still very much alive!


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

That's good to hear. Maybe you can leave them and pull them right before they hatch. 

Is your male Benny a loud caller? I haven't seen much action from mine but I've heard they can be sneaky with their clutches to where you migh not even know they laid one.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats awesome news.... any pics of jelly bean?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Daleo said:


> That's good to hear. Maybe you can leave them and pull them right before they hatch.
> 
> Is your male Benny a loud caller? I haven't seen much action from mine but I've heard they can be sneaky with their clutches to where you migh not even know they laid one.


If its quiet in the house I can hear him from across the room! He will usually call in the mornings before the lights come on, at least that's the time of day I've heard him most. They are pretty sneaky, I have to literally hunt around the tank for the eggs. So I don't look that often.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually he's calling right now lol!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> thats awesome news.... any pics of jelly bean?


Here he is lol still swims all around and growing.


----------

